# Moose becomes 1st "victim" of new armed CBSA border guard policy



## CougarKing (14 Nov 2009)

This happened back in August. 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/091114/national/border_moose_shot



> OTTAWA - *Canada's newly armed border guards have claimed their first victim: a hapless moose.
> 
> 
> The creature was felled by the duty sidearm of a border officer in late August, newly disclosed documents show.
> ...


----------



## stukirkpatrick (14 Nov 2009)

that is a lot of procedure/analysis for the shooting of an injured animal  

It sounds like the CBSA is put under a lot of scrutiny in order to carry and use defensive firearms - and according to the article, their other tools as well!


----------



## Thompson_JM (17 Nov 2009)

No Kidding....

Talk about a left slanted article.....

they make it sound like the moose was just standing there minding its own buissiness when it was ambushed by Sinister CBSA Agents..... (probabbly for tring to bring in illegal smokes....  ;D) 

but seriously..... We gave them guns so that they would be safer at the border crossings, airports and sea ports...... 

I cant belive this bulls*** article.....  

if there is this much crap over shooting an already dying and in pain animal, I can only imagine what would happen when they end up slotting some scroat-bag....... 

Sheesh..... 

Good Job CBSA!  Keep doing what your supposed to be doing, and know that Idiots like that reporter dont speak for all of us.....


----------



## mariomike (17 Nov 2009)

"The Mountie "then requested that (the) CBSA intelligence officer ... euthanize the moose based on his known familiarity with livestock," says an official report into the incident."

I'm surprised the RCMP officer was not familiar with "euthanizing" road-injured animals. They must come across them from time to time during their regular highway patrols.


----------



## Rheostatic (17 Nov 2009)

Tommy said:
			
		

> No Kidding....
> 
> Talk about a left slanted article.....
> 
> ...


Are we reading the same article? There was no editorial here, only facts. Sounds like you're searching for a slant.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Nov 2009)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Are we reading the same article? There was no editorial here, only facts. Sounds like you're searching for a slant.



You don't think the story headline itself is slanted?
Claiming it's first "victim"?


----------



## mariomike (17 Nov 2009)

Must have been a slow news day.
Fortunately, it wasn't a "Bambicide" with a tire iron. 
I wonder if they'll share the meat?


----------



## Thompson_JM (17 Nov 2009)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Are we reading the same article? There was no editorial here, only facts. Sounds like you're searching for a slant.



Wow.....

Are you Serious?

you honestly dont think that:

* "Canada's newly armed border guards have claimed their first victim: a hapless moose."*
Sounds slanted?  Hapless Moose? 

maybe if it read* "CBSA has recorded its first use of its issued firearm in a unique and unusual way, by euthanizing an injured moose" * 
That is a non opinionated way of saying the same thing....

the opening line of that rediculous article is only one step up from opening it with *"Wacky gun toteing border guards blast apart moose for fun and profit...." *  which is probabbly how the Toronto Star will headline it....

the article doesnt get to the meat of the issue until way down the page... the headline and first paragraph are pure sensationalism....


Then again... as long as they yelled "He's comming right for us!" (ala south park) then its all good  ;D


----------



## medaid (17 Nov 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I'm surprised the RCMP officer was not familiar with "euthanizing" road-injured animals. They must come across them from time to time during their regular highway patrols.



Don't be. There are many members who never step foot on to a rural high way, and as such have no clue what to do with an injured animal. Not to mention if the CBSA member was an IntO, the RCMP member maybe in the same line of work. That's federal and they are based predominantly in major metropolitan areas. I can't remember the last time I've seen a moose in Vancouver... and I've been here for almost 20yrs. 

Also just to correct something that Tommy said, CBSA has officers in an IN LAND capacity as well. Members such as Investigations, Intelligence, In Land Enforcement etc are all positions AWAY from the ports. Please don't get mixed up and think that CBSA does not have members working away from the ports and armed.


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Nov 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Also just to correct something that Tommy said, CBSA has officers in an IN LAND capacity as well. Members such as Investigations, Intelligence, In Land Enforcement etc are all positions AWAY from the ports. Please don't get mixed up and think that CBSA does not have members working away from the ports and armed.



I did forget about those guys...

They are Arming them too right?


----------



## medaid (20 Nov 2009)

Tommy: Yarp!


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Nov 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Tommy: Yarp!



Thats off the @#$ing Chain!

in any case... I'm always happy to see more LEO's in any shape or form out on the streets....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Nov 2009)

I wonder if they made any sausages....man those are wicked good when done right!!

No sense wasting some good moosemeat!!!!!!!!


----------

